# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  подготовка к интервью со Светланой Копыловой

## Иван Клыков

Доброго времени суток всем посетителям настоящего форума! Я желаю Вам счастья!
Мне нужна помощь преданных.
Я являюсь корреспондентом журнала «Мир Вайкунтхи» издаваемого Местной религиозной организацией «Железногорское общество сознания Кришны». Журнал издается для внутреннего использования железногорской общиной вайшнавов.
Дело в том, что я решил воспользоваться случаем, гастролями Светланы Копыловой в г.Железногорске Красноярского края, и взять интервью у автора-исполнителя замечательных песен для нашего журнала.
Предварительно договариваясь со Светланой Копыловой об интервью, я взял на себя смелость заявить, что многим последователям движения сознания Кришны нравятся ее песни. Это на 100% справедливо в отношении меня, но вот что касается «многих»… Через какое время во мне появилось сомнение: а не обманул ли я человека? 
Поэтому я прошу преданных помочь мне в том, чтобы разобраться в этом вопросе. Напишите, пожалуйста:
1. знаете ли Вы песни Светланы Копыловой?
2. нравятся ли Вам ее песни?
3. если ответ на вопрос №2 – «Да», то какая из ее песен особенно нравится Вам?

по возможности, укажите, пожалуйста, из какого Вы города

Надеюсь на вашу помощь – это очень важно так же и для меня лично. Если Вы не можете ответить на данном форуме, то напишите мне на e-mail – klikovin@mail.ru.

----------


## Иван Клыков

собственный пример - лучшая проповедь!  :smilies: 
мне нравится творчество Светланы Копыловой. Особенно нравится песня о том, как Бог отправил ангелов на землю чтобы они принесли ему ценности, один из ангелов вернулся со слезой грешника... к сожалению, не знаю названия песни

----------


## Иван Клыков

я полагаю, что возможно многие просто не знают имени автора-исполнителя, о которой я спрашиваю...
вот адрес ее странички Вконтакте: http://vk.com/svetikopylova
там же можно прослушать некоторые из ее песен

----------

